# electric brake problems



## harleyfoke (Jan 2, 2010)

only 1 Back brake locks up on my 10 ton tralier , what could be the problem harley


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

You should test on the same surface like concrete or a paved road.

Same weight distribution on both sides of trailer.

(Both tires have the same friction on them.)

Then test about 5 times going about 20 mph. If the brake for one wheel is not working at all, the trailer will veer to the right or to the left.

If the trailer goes straight when just the trailer brakes are applied, might just need to adjust the brakes. Many trailer brakes are not self adjusting.

Adjusting trailer brakes...
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source...rakes&aq=f&aqi=g2g-m1&oq=&fp=eec9c32d20fe6232

If the trailer does veer to the right or left, check the wiring to the non working trailer brake with a multimeter. Be sure you have a good separate ground via the trailer electrical connector and are not using the hitch as a ground source.

Also the brake electromagnetic coil could be toast. You can check that with an ohm meter. Here is a manufacturer of trailer brakes. They should have instructions on their web site somewhere...
http://www.dexteraxle.com


----------



## harleyfoke (Jan 2, 2010)

*trailer brakes froze up on one axle of my ten ton trailer*



harleyfoke said:


> only 1 Back brake locks up on my 10 ton tralier , what could be the problem harley


 Billy bob my trailer has duel wheels and duel axels , one back set of tire are not turning they are sliding the tires, even with my electrical plug unpluged , what would i do to ffix this ??? sorry i didn't give you enough infromation the last time .. Thanks again Harley


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"harleyfolke"--Does your electric brake system have a system, which is battery operated, which locks the brakes IF the trailer gets disconnected while going down the highway? Usually these systems can be identified by a small steel cable near the safety chains, which should also be hooked up when the chains are. There will also be a small (lawnmower sized) battery somewhere on the tongue of the trailer. IF SO, look and see if someone, or somehow, the pin has been pulled which activates the emergency brake locking system. IF it is disconnected, on most units just push the pin back in until it snaps lightly. Somehow the pin was disconnected on mine recently and I didn't know it, probably grandsons. Every time I tried to pull the unit out of the back yard the rear tires would just slide. Just a thought, David


----------



## harleyfoke (Jan 2, 2010)

I check and the pin is not pulled , Only one of the duals are locked up on the drivers side , the front set of dual on the drives side is turning .. Thanks Harley


----------



## harleyfoke (Jan 2, 2010)

any other ideas !!!! Thanks Harley


----------

